# How do I renew my Banner Free account?



## Slioch (14 Nov 2019)

Hi,
I received the following notification a few days ago, and I'd like to pay the £9 to renew the "banner free" account upgrade...

Slioch, your account upgrade named _*Banner Free*_ will expire in 7 days.
Thank you for having purchased this upgrade and we hope you have enjoyed the benefits it offered.
You may extend or renew your account upgrades here. 

But when I click on the link the screen it takes me to shows this...








There doesn't seem to be any way to pay?

Thanks


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Nov 2019)

Slioch said:


> Hi,
> I received the following notification a few days ago, and I'd like to pay the £9 to renew the "banner free" account upgrade...
> 
> Slioch, your account upgrade named _*Banner Free*_ will expire in 7 days.
> ...



Same here. Must be free to valued members. 🤫


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 Nov 2019)

Hi, I've left a note for @Shaun about this.
Sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## Slioch (14 Nov 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Sorry for the inconvenience



Oops. I've just spent the £9 on a large donor kebab and 4 cans of Stella. Guess I'll have to put up with the ads for the next 12 months


----------



## Slick (14 Nov 2019)

Slioch said:


> Hi,
> I received the following notification a few days ago, and I'd like to pay the £9 to renew the "banner free" account upgrade...
> 
> Slioch, your account upgrade named _*Banner Free*_ will expire in 7 days.
> ...


I had the same issue but just gave up in the end.


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Nov 2019)

My guess is that you can only do it once the subscription has finished. Certainly on mine I don’t see a way yet, but like you I have a couple of days left to go.


----------



## Slioch (14 Nov 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> My guess is that you can only do it once the subscription has finished. Certainly on mine I don’t see a way yet, but like you I have a couple of days left to go.



Yes. That's what I think too. But wouldn't like to see the forum missing an opportunity to make some (presumably) much needed revenue.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2019)

Same here... I'm assuming that I will be able to renew my ad-freeness on Sunday, one week after the warning.


----------



## Slioch (17 Nov 2019)

As @Milkfloat and @ColinJ suggested above, the "renewal" memo came through today on the anniversary. One click took me through to Paypal to make the payment. Really user-friendly and easy .


----------



## Slick (17 Nov 2019)

Slioch said:


> As @Milkfloat and @ColinJ suggested above, the "renewal" memo came through today on the anniversary. One click took me through to Paypal to make the payment. Really user-friendly and easy .


Yeah, I did wonder last week but as you say, really easy to do today.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Nov 2019)

I got the ads for about an hour but they have now been banished for another 12 months!


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Nov 2019)

Just got my reminder. I'll sit tight until the renewal memo comes through then.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Nov 2019)

Renewed 
Worth every penny.


----------



## Shaun (4 Dec 2019)

Thanks to all of you who have renewed for your continued support - it's very much appreciated. 

*https://www.cyclechat.net/account/upgrades*

A renewal reminder alert/email is sent 7 days before expiry to let you know it's coming up; and a notification is sent on the day of expiry to let you know it is available for renewal.

_Note:_ With regards to email notifications - it should respect your account privacy settings, so if you've disabled board emails you'll just get an alert.


----------

